# Help me pick the perfect hutch to build



## Ninny (Dec 13, 2012)

Okay here are some links that are inspiring me.  I am looking for a easy to clean and move outdoor hutch for two French Angoras.    I want them to have plenty of space for playing.   I am hopefully going to have it or them built by spring by a friend.    What are your thoughts?   I am not sure how to post pictures instead of links sorry.

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (I'm building these for my meat birds come spring so maybe two extra?)
3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_edited to correct pic links_


----------



## Prairiechick (Dec 13, 2012)

Your photos aren't coming up.


----------



## Ninny (Dec 13, 2012)

Prairiechick said:
			
		

> Your photos aren't coming up.


Ugh I'm not sure what else to try?  Maybe copy and paste?


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2012)

Ninny said:
			
		

> Prairiechick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I edited your first post to fix your pic links.  If you go to that post and click edit you may be able to see what went wrong.  You had the website url and you need to right click on the pic itself and copy the pic's url and then put it between the IMG codes.

More info on inserting pics can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=97


----------



## Ninny (Dec 13, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Ninny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      THANK YOU!!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2012)

You're very welcome.

I personally like the first hutch.


----------



## GreenAcresFarm (Dec 13, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> You're very welcome.
> 
> I personally like the first hutch.



  im with you on that


----------



## secuono (Dec 13, 2012)

It really depends on your weather and what you want to do with them.
A tractor will work if you have land to move them to a fresh patch at least every 3 days. Even in a large tractor, rabbits tend to potty in one corner, so the tractor needs to move. 
You MUST use 14 or12 gauge wire for the bottom, 1/2x1in only. Any and all wood needs to be out of reach of the rabbit and preferably not where the rabbits can pee on. If there is wood where they can pee on, you need to cover it so it won't rot out. 
2x4ft is minimum for those who want to give them some room, but don't go more than 2ft deep from the door side. You can have floor space 2ft from the door, anymore and you will have a heck of a time catching them. 
Solid roof and solid back for summer. Then for winter, you either need wood panels to hang up or thick plastic to cover both short sides, most of the front and ALL of the legs holding any hutch off the floor. The draft under will remove any and all heat and is dangerous for kits of all ages. 
If you want it to be on the cheaper side, use plywood for roof and sides. Make a 2x3 or 2x4in frame to hang wire cages from, with the plywood covering it. 
Do not face the front or any opening into the direction of your wind and rain. My wind blows most strongly towards North East, rarely the opposite direction.


----------



## Ninny (Dec 13, 2012)

That one is my favorite too!!   I need to be able to move it though so they are not in the mud plus for the money they are not the greatest materials.   So I am going to have my friend build it.  If I have to then they are going in the arks because i'm not handy at all.        I'm excited!!


----------



## Ninny (Dec 13, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> It really depends on your weather and what you want to do with them.
> A tractor will work if you have land to move them to a fresh patch at least every 3 days. Even in a large tractor, rabbits tend to potty in one corner, so the tractor needs to move.
> You MUST use 14 or12 gauge wire for the bottom, 1/2x1in only. Any and all wood needs to be out of reach of the rabbit and preferably not where the rabbits can pee on. If there is wood where they can pee on, you need to cover it so it won't rot out.
> 2x4ft is minimum for those who want to give them some room, but don't go more than 2ft deep from the door side. You can have floor space 2ft from the door, anymore and you will have a heck of a time catching them.
> ...


Thank You!   This is the info I need.  Does the tractor need wire on the bottom since it's moved?    How would I keep the wool clean beside careful grooming?


----------



## Oakroot (Dec 14, 2012)

For chickens they need wire otherwise a predator can be under the edge and inside the pen in just a few moments. Same with the bunnies all though the greater issue is that rabbits are powerful diggers.


----------



## Ninny (Dec 16, 2012)

Oakroot said:
			
		

> For chickens they need wire otherwise a predator can be under the edge and inside the pen in just a few moments. Same with the bunnies all though the greater issue is that rabbits are powerful diggers.


Are you talking about just having wire laying on the ground out a couple of inches from the edge?


----------



## brentr (Dec 17, 2012)

Ninny said:
			
		

> Oakroot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I think the wire needs to cover the entire bottom of the tractor.   Helps protect them (both rabbits & chickens).


----------



## Ninny (Dec 17, 2012)

brentr said:
			
		

> Ninny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh doesn't that defeat the purpose of letting them outside?  I would like them to be able to eat the grass.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Dec 17, 2012)

the grass would grow thought the wire,if the holes are not to small,
we have clover and that grows thought chicken wire.....      
one idea that I had (and want to do)  is make a run with a bottom (not a top)  and then put in a chunk of sod on top of the wire then nail/staple on a roof,
hope that helps

( edited to say: you need to staple/nail the wire on the bottom)


----------



## Rabbit-boy (Dec 20, 2012)

I have the first hutch and it works awesome inside


----------

